# Beware Masonite doors



## James Con (Aug 29, 2007)

Take it down, Jamb and all. Then bring it back to Home Creepo and demand a refund. There is no way you should be messing around with a new door like this. I'm sure if you explain the situaton to HD they will agree with you on the matter and reimburse you, special order or not.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Masonite bought out Stanley Doors. I never had a warranty problem with Stanley, but I have with Masonite. They eventually relented and supplied a new door, but it was a struggle.

Not sure I would remove the door without one to replace it on hand. Contact the store where you bought it and explain the problem.


----------



## Jeremy Hillary Boob PhD (Nov 11, 2008)

James Con said:


> Take it down, Jamb and all. Then bring it back to Home Creepo and demand a refund. There is no way you should be messing around with a new door like this. I'm sure if you explain the situaton to HD they will agree with you on the matter and reimburse you, special order or not.


I wouldn't recommend that. In fact, the first guy I talked to at HD told me exactly that---just take it down and bring it back---no problem. I've learned to double/triple check their advice, and I'm glad I did, as I was told in no uncertain terms that Masonite sends their own people around, which is exactly what happened. I'm sure if I'd taken the door back to HD, I'd have had a much bigger mess on my hands.

Regardless, I have some good news. A few days ago, I got a phone call from somebody at the Masonite corporate headquarters. Apparently, this person had come across my posting here and he'd tracked me down as the likely source. I was impressed that they'd actually monitor stuff like this, and I also thought it was a nice bit of detective work to track me down. Anyways, the next day, they decided to replace the whole thing, frame and all (for this, I spoke with the same person I'd originally talked to, but she was a whole lot more professional this time around...). I'd still have to take down the old one and install the new one, which is not ideal---after all, I'd already wasted a lot of time on the original install. But it seemed to make a lot more sense than just getting a slab door. Then just today, I got another call, and they now will replace the door and they'll pay to have someone install the new one. Both of these developments came as pleasant surprises. So, it looks like they are really intent on making it right.

I'll post again when everything is said and done.


----------



## James Con (Aug 29, 2007)

My whole point was to steer away from Masonite completely, Especially after your first phone call. Now that we are talking about the sh!ty customer service you experienced from your first phone call on a DIY forum where thousands of people visit a day for advice on home improvement they want to make good and save face. Don't be too impressed with there NOW customer service, My motto is you got one chance to make it right if not I will never do business with you again.That passed. You would be suprised how much impact a forum can have on a company. I've seen it first hand on some of my automotive forums I belong too. Here watch this. Hey Masonite!! I installed your six panel interior doors in a home and within a day they warped to the point where they couldn't be saved. Let's see if they find this in a google search. Sorry for the little rant Jeremy, I'm not as forgiving. I'm glad everything worked out for ya. Now you can sit back and drink a beer while someone installs it for ya.


----------



## Jeremy Hillary Boob PhD (Nov 11, 2008)

James Con said:


> My whole point was to steer away from Masonite completely, Especially after your first phone call. Now that we are talking about the sh!ty customer service you experienced from your first phone call on a DIY forum where thousands of people visit a day for advice on home improvement they want to make good and save face. Don't be too impressed with there NOW customer service, My motto is you got one chance to make it right if not I will never do business with you again.That passed. You would be suprised how much impact a forum can have on a company. I've seen it first hand on some of my automotive forums I belong too. Here watch this. Hey Masonite!! I installed your six panel interior doors in a home and within a day they warped to the point where they couldn't be saved. Let's see if they find this in a google search. Sorry for the little rant Jeremy, I'm not as forgiving. I'm glad everything worked out for ya. Now you can sit back and drink a beer while someone installs it for ya.


Yes, I agree that they should have gotten it right to start with, but at least they ultimately fixed the problem, so I have to give them some credit. The new door has been installed and that went well---the guy who did the install was very professional. I just hope this one doesn't have any water-related problem like the first one did. It's raining hard tonight and it's likely to continue for several days, so I guess I'll find out soon enough...


----------



## James Con (Aug 29, 2007)

Good deal, It's always nice to sit back and watch something get done for ya once and a while and not have to do the work.


----------



## brooke7748 (Jul 5, 2012)

Jeremy Hillary Boob said:


> Yes, I agree that they should have gotten it right to start with, but at least they ultimately fixed the problem, so I have to give them some credit. The new door has been installed and that went well---the guy who did the install was very professional. I just hope this one doesn't have any water-related problem like the first one did. It's raining hard tonight and it's likely to continue for several days, so I guess I'll find out soon enough...


 
Hi Jeremy, I too am having an issue with our Masonite patio door. We built a house about three years ago and had water issues several times. They sent their people out to "fix" the problem several times, blaming "bad caulk", replacing the sill plate and something else (sorry, can't recall what). Recently we noticed that our floor under our patio door is complete mush and obviously needs to be ripped out as it is leaking. Would you happen to have the contact information to the person you talked with years back? I'm not having much luck and am hoping you can help. I'm beyond frustrated at the situation as a three year old house should not have rotting floors and maintence work. BTW...thoughts on a Taylor brand door? I'm looking for something to replace our patio (without having to spend $3k). Thanks!


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

I have never used Masonite doors. Did not Masonite make some bad siding awhile back too? I like Codex doors Or Simpson doors.


----------



## Lawson-creative (Jan 7, 2013)

*Masonite - Ugggh*

Having two problems with a Masonite door install for a customer. Fit fine, looked fine and operated fine; at first. Got a call back a month later and found: 1. "adehesive" leaking out from around the window lite and 2. a random "chaulky" substance on the paint. The second one puzzles me since it wipes off, but it is random and reappears within a week. We used exterior semi-gloss paint on the door (like always) and the paint dealer (SW) said it looks like the primer is bleeding through or there is something in the primer reacting to the paint.

Contacted Masonite and was told a tech support person would call me back; a month ago. Contacted them 3 times via web and email - not even a reply. I'm about to rip it the heck out, UPS it to their main office with a sticker on it reading "Replaced by a Pella". This was a $750 job that's costing me money at this point. Any thoughts?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Any chance this door is in direct sun, painted a dark color, and or there's a full view storm door involved?


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

First of all why do you say masonite "fiberglass" Masonite is not fiberglass.

I agree re Masonite. I dont know how a company can produce crap and let it go out the door, but they do. Its really a ridiculously short termed view, considering the backlash.


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

jagans,

used to be the same way, I thought Masonite only makes Masonite interior doors ..... they do make fiberglass now http://www.masonite.com/productPages_EntryDoors.php#

or at least have their name on them


----------



## A_shark (Mar 14, 2013)

*Wraped fiberglass door*

The defective door was reported to co. Send the guy to review claim. He agrred the defective door and told me the door will be replaced. All you need is to take hinge, and locks out and install new door. Guess what - door that was deleved to supply house was bare frame without glass or hinges. This is unaccepteable. I agrre to replacement if door was complete with all hardware. At this point NO MORE MASONITE IN MY HOUSE PERIOD.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

I bought a door from Home Depot, don't remember the brand. The glass leaked. They told me to take out the glass, caulk the seal, and replace the glass.

I bought a new door, pre-hung again. I took the defective door, slab only, back to them, and told them to give me my money back. They wanted to know where the frame was. I told them I was keeping it as a spare in case I needed it.

They were pissed, but gave me my refund. I had bought a lot of stuff from them. I don't buy much of anything there anymore.

People don't understand that when a customer has a bad experience like this, you have to make it right, pay for a new install, reimburse them for their troubles, and give them a 25% coupon for their next purchase and buy them a lunch also. Then if the retailer/manufacturer is lucky, you will continue to do business with them.


----------

